# Surefire G2 Realtree Hardwoods® HD™ - The hallmark



## garfieldso (Dec 23, 2007)

The Surefire G2 Realtree Hardwoods® HD™ is coated by Realtree for the camouflage. They are in different patterns and color scheme and none of them will be the same in the market. I found that every G2 HD has a hallmark pressed on the G2 tube body "Realtree® HARDWOODS", and sometime they displayed in different orientation and the letter may be deformed or incomplete. 

It is an example of mine






Rea......e HARDWO......






Ond day I search through the SF shop, and found one vintage collection, and picked it to home ..










Dear G2 Realtree HARDWOODS owners, please try to figure out the hallmark of your G2... 


You can also go there to see the "Realtree HARDWOODS HD" camouflage




















http://www.realtree.com/camo/hardwoods.php


----------



## alantch (Dec 23, 2007)

It would be much more difficult to find it should it get dropped in the woods, wouldn't it?


----------



## KeyGrip (Dec 23, 2007)

^ That's what I was thinking, but PK said that they had enough demand from hunters. :shrug:


----------



## Stillphoto (Dec 24, 2007)

alantch said:


> It would be much more difficult to find it should it get dropped in the woods, wouldn't it?


 
Exactly.


----------



## ampdude (Dec 24, 2007)

alantch said:


> It would be much more difficult to find it should it get dropped in the woods, wouldn't it?




That's what a guy who came into the sporting goods store awhile back said happened. He was talking about a camo handled hunting knife. He said he'll never buy one again!!!


----------



## Stillphoto (Dec 24, 2007)

Hah. Don't get me wrong, I totally understand wanting to have everything camo'd but yeah you just have to have your wits about you (which I would hope one would when carry a weapon). Although heat of the moment sort of stuff I guess you could brush up against a tree and it could be gone. Retractible leash system perhaps? I guess that could get snagged somehow too. 

The realtree G2's should come with some sort of lanyard ring pre-installed and a warning that says use the lanyard or our sales of this product are liable to double without warning.:naughty:


----------



## jumpstat (Dec 24, 2007)

Cool pictures above, even cooler G2...I have a realtree photon freedom but the camo don't come close to the G2 ...excellent


----------



## katsyonak (Mar 6, 2008)

I bought of these and i really like it.

Here are some pics of it in it's natural surroundings :


----------

